# Are you a do-it-yourselfer?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

Are you a do-it-yourselfer?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Short of anything requiring special tools, I pretty much do everything on the boat myself. I will pay to have something I'm unfamilar with done the first time as a learning experience though.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I normally choose to perform most repair, upgrade and maintenance tasks on my boats. There are two guidelines I follow when deciding to do the work myself or hire a pro instead:


The job requires a high degree of skills or tools which I don't possess, or have the initiative to learn or obtain.
The task is so nasty and grungy, it's better suited to get done by a boatyard grunt.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a definite yes. It's largely by necessity, living here in the Land of MakeDoo...but it's my inclination anyway. And I will buy special tools, if I think there is a chance I will ever use them again. I will rent them if not. I would rather learn something, and end up with the tools than pay somebody else and just end up with the job done. Or maybe done.

Sadly, in most cases I find that the work I do myself is much higher quality than what I can hire. And for the same money, I end up with the tools and knowledge to be more self sufficient.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Yes, No, Maybe.....*

I think I am the same as most other folks here. Normal routine stuff I will do such as oil, fuel filter, water pump impeller changes, rebed stuff, painting, rewire, etc. But....

1) anything that requires skill/experience or if done wrong will add negative value to the boat, or 
2) requires special tools or several hands to accomplish, or
3) Fuel tank cleaning, hull scraping, etc. (Mike Rowe type of jobs)

I won't do.

The goal is to optimize sailing time versus fix time. If paying someone will get me more sailing time and is not too costly, I will consider it.

DrB


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If it requires special skills, a lot of hard labor or very time consuming I'll pay someone to do it. Routine things I do myself.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We do pretty much everything ourselves, and over the years have rebuilt engines, repainted top to bottom (including a rig), modified interiors, and added/installed any new purchases with a few exceptions.

Things I'd tend to leave to the pros:

Rigging work unless it's a simple stay/shroud replacement (which I'd get professionally made up)

Canvas work other than simple covers

I probably wouldn't tackle a transmission rebuild.

Maintaining and doing as much work on your own boat is, to my mind, a large part of the enjoyment of it all, with the added bonus that when things inevitably to wrong somewhere, you're familiar enough with things to deal with it yourself.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Belonging to a club, they have to handle all maintenance. But I've turned my own wrenches on my cars for many years now. I've also helped boat-owner friends with their maintenance.

There's a certain sense of pride you get when you do it yourself (along with a fatter wallet, except when you break more stuff than you fix [g])


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

jeez, with all the do-it-yerselfers out there, how's a guy gonna make a buck ?


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Would you admit it if you weren't?????


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

cockeyedbob said:


> jeez, with all the do-it-yerselfers out there, how's a guy gonna make a buck ?


Cleaning up after the do-it-yourselfers


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

If I consider that my work will be 'professional', I will do it myself. 
If that's not the case, and paying someone is better, more efficient and or cheaper - I would rather pay to get it right the first time.


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

Working on my Good Ole Boat is part of the whole sailing experince for me.
"Doc" Bob


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Could not say it better....other then some jobs Iv watched Iv wanted to tell them how to do it..

Edit: a special tool to me is one I cant afford....or one I cant lift...



PBzeer said:


> Short of anything requiring special tools, I pretty much do everything on the boat myself. I will pay to have something I'm unfamilar with done the first time as a learning experience though.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd say yeah for the most part


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I do everything myself except canvas and sails. Had the bottom of the new (to me) boat painted after survey though...

I hope I'm smart enough to know when to get help when I need it.

This is the only way I can afford a boat of this size. I wonder if I would keep doing it myself if I could afford not to...

I'm getting old enough now that I'm pretty sore the next day after working on the boat, which always seems to involve awkward reaches in tight locations...

My present boat is 30'... Is it easier to work on larger ones?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

No... just more of it...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> No... just more of it...


Yeah, Yeah,... But really... Do they cram stuff in so tightly on larger boats so that it's incredibly difficult to get to?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

David,

You need to quit drinking those buds or equal tween the tasks at hand, then you would be a bit smaller to get in the tight spots. Simple task.......yeah right!!!! Thats what they all say.

some stuff do myself, others wife says, too dangerous, ie going up a mast, altho it is kinda phun up there untill the legs lose there circulation...........

have not done bottom work, altho may in sept to try and fare the bottom a bit, to gain an advantage on the course, or should I say, catch up to the really fast boats......sails, they can make. Bimini's.....what is one of those, one of them slow you boat down thingy's on the cabin top?

I did redo the whole interior but new cushions. Varnishing, vinyl etc did myself. Waxing, etc to the decks, no biggy, new hardware etc easy enough.

Not sure if I am a yes or no or what should be added to question it depends! not disCUSSing the diaper version either. so that is my answer, take it or leave it, it depends.....not yes or no!

Marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes on some models...like mine..it is

The engine and gen set access sucks...so does the electrical panel which is low and dosent swing out for access..

In reality I find more living space in larger boats but for the most part yes everything is still crammed into as tight of space at they can get it into...Some motor sailors have engine compartments you can actually get in..and some sail boats offer easier access then others to systems..

If I had $$ it would be a condition of mine that everything was easily accessible and laid out how Id want it but for the reality of it I go for general layout and comfort that I can afford...dealing with hard to get at systems...some would want it the other way around...to each his own...I plan on spending more time in my nice open saloon and rear state room then in my cramped engine compartment..



djodenda said:


> Yeah, Yeah,... But really... Do they cram stuff in so tightly on larger boats so that it's incredibly difficult to get to?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> I did redo the whole interior but new cushions. Varnishing, vinyl etc did myself. Waxing, etc to the decks, no biggy, new hardware etc easy enough.
> 
> Marty


You did a good job Marty... but you forget the reasons for bimimis - to add solar power to a grill you do not yet have attached to your stern which may help your phrf rating with the additional weight but additional hot nutrition to the crew


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot about the grill....... now would the grill help when some crewmember named "pirate jody" is on the bow watching for other boats helping to offset his bulk so I do not get a lot of weather helm due to the load on the bow

Marty

ps,
Thank you for the compliments on the interior, about 120-160 hrs of work!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I am and I doubt sailnet would have lasted a month were not the majority of us as well.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I will do it all if I could but some things are beyond me, I will ask around and normaly a fellow sailor will lend a hand and is repaid in kind.
If the task is so nasty and grungy, it's better suited to get done by myselas I find the nasty and grungy stuff is easy but costs a lot more.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I guess i am a do it yourself er. I totally stripped the interior to a bare shell and rebuilt it to my likings.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

No thats a masochist..



uspirate said:


> I guess i am a do it yourself er. I totally stripped the interior to a bare shell and rebuilt it to my likings.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, I guess I would be a do-it-yourselfer. I built Santana from the keel up, and know every inch of her. I think I've only had one other person do any work and that was getting the bottom painted once, Work schedule didn't allow me the time before going on a cruise...


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

With a few exceptions I do all my own work and it's definitely part of the overall boating experience for me. 

Things I pay other peolpe to do:

Diving to clean the hull- I used to do it but this one is really worth paying someone

Rigging work- I pay a rigger for the more complicated rigging calculations and for making up stays and shrouds.

Canvas work- I've tried but only with limited success to do this myself


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

It depends on how I feel, and how much extra money I have. By trade I work with my hands, so any time I don't have to use my hands is a good day. I've had enough challeges in my life as far as fixing or making things, so I don't often get off repairing things. Sometimes I'll try something new to me, but if I have the money I'll gladly pay someone else for their sweat.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

Since I am on the plump side, it's a question of being able to get to the job. If it's going to be a pain in the butt to reach the repair then I will pay to have the work done.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

2Gringos said:


> Sadly, in most cases I find that the work I do myself is much higher quality than what I can hire. And for the same money, I end up with the tools and knowledge to be more self sufficient.


Well stated! This is us too, other than installing our new Yanmar 3 years ago.


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

Getting some help with re-powering in two months, other than that, she's my biznotch


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

So far I have done everything, from building a new galley, making counter tops, even making teak mouldings from boards. I have scrapped off all the paint on my bottom, epoxy coated it, repaired a rudder. Done fiberglass work. Engine work I am not the best on, But my youngest son is very much the gear head .....


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I most often do it with my wife, sometimes myself


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

while i do not especially enjoy it.. i am way broke, and what i do have is time..

time to rip something apart (incorrectly), repair it (in a hurry), get back to the job at hand (which gave birth to ten others), realize the one hour job will take three days, buy supplies (drop two of them in the bilge), find the 4200 i had is hard (go shopping again, glad that i can be efficient by replacing the two bilge dropped items and another tube of 4200 in the same trip), mis-mark my holes to drill (discovered after i drilled them), find my epoxy resin (but not the catalyst), etc. 

all the time watching everyone else grab all the sunny, 12knot wind days sailing..


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

That would be yes...I could have bought a new $1000 trailer to go pick up my boat, but noooo, instead I bought a $200 trailer and hacked it apart, and put another $300 into it to get it ready. I needed it NOW as I'm picking up the boat next week, and there were no trailers near me that would work.

What I did here was hack out the two middle cross beams, and lower them by 7", giving the keel clearance. I also made new bunks, new lights, wiring, tires, winch, and chains.

After the hacking...









After painting, looks so much better...









The boat I bought, $2000.


----------



## jbstack82 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well those things I feel comfortable with anyways


----------



## Scubajeep (Nov 13, 2007)

Depending on Time and money, I will try to work on just about anything.

Todd H
Thibodaux Louisiana


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh yes, hardly anyone still living that can do it for me:


----------



## dmalar (Aug 4, 2008)

Most definitely - I do just about everything myself.

Other than enjoying being able to fix or renew things, and saving money, I think it's important to learn the boat and her systems thoroughly.

That way, when on a trip and something breaks, you can put things right without having to tie up somewhere waiting for a yard to be able to schedule you in (assuming there's one in the area and you can actually make it there!).

dave.
1980 Petit Prince
The Self-Made Sailor


----------



## MIKEMCKEE (Oct 13, 2001)

I try to do most of the normal boat maintance myself, but as always there are some items that I don't have the knowledge or tools to do it right. I have found that 87% of the time I do require another person to do a job, I find that I have to go behind them to,
1. Ensure that what I wanted was done correctly (not Half A***d)
2. Clean up the area where the work was done
At a rate of about $65.00 per hour I really get upset having to do this. One time I had a DC system rewired and you wouldn't belive the trash all over the place, I had so much scrap electrical junk in the bilge, I was afraid to use the bilge pump, I had to crawl in there and hand the junk to my wife bit by bit.
Anyway I do try to fix thing's myself, that way when it breaks down again I can only blame myself.

Mike
s/v Blue Bayou


----------



## DBartilson (Mar 8, 2005)

Whatever I think I can handle, I do now while I'm young (65). I can see in the near future that not doing hull polishing/waxing will be contracted out but almost everything else I need to do to be familiar with all the systems. Besides, the boat is 30 years old...anything I do is generally an improvement and I'll have the experience when/if I get a newer boat. In the meantime, I've improved and learned about my boat and boats in general.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have pulled, and installed motors. Painted from the top of the house down. Rebedded the keel of ole' Frolic. Replaced swagings, and installed complete standing rigging. Replaced chunks of the bow ripped out by an idiot boater. Did I mention the boat is wood? Designed, and installed port bow roller. Fabricated supports for new traveler. Pulled heads for bad gaskets. Installed radar mast along with the radar. Arch for solar panel I installed, and the list goes on.

I will save the making of sails, and rebuilding notors to the experts. I will install them though! My budget forces me to do the work, and find great satisfaction afterwards!


----------



## SailorAmy (Aug 12, 2008)

You should see me with a sandblaster...


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

boats are like horses, some people muck their own stalls 
some people pay to have some one else muck their stalls 
(for those who don't know anything about horses, mucking stalls is shoveling manure).
Alot of the cost of owning a boat is paying someone to do the work for you.


----------



## geraldartman (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep! Addicted. Last year reworked a Catalina 22. New wiring, pump-out head, new sheets, minor fixes and electronics. Sold it last fall. Purchased a US Yacht 25 with trailer this spring. This fall/winter will gut and refit. Already repaired crack in rudder. Same price as the Catalina 22. Much more boat with 10 horse motor, roller thingy, depth and speedo, even a spinnaker. Mama has her enclosed head and I have a galley. Don't like the layout so will completely redo the interior. Nice thing about this one is it does not have a molded interior liner. Its all wood and ready to be cut out. I already have new opening ports, compass, and designs drawn.

Hopefully, she'll be in shape for next summer in the North Channel.

Jerry


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

The man that biult my boat did a wonderful job, on the boat part. Cabin looked a bit rough to me, turns out the biulder stoped working on the boat when he turned 70 and all the subsequent owners never did much to the boat. I am totally rebuilding the interior, replacing/upgrading the hatches, modifying the rig etc....
my theory is that if you have a sound hull anything else can be rebuilt, repaired, redesigned, replaced or removed


----------



## capngregg (Feb 8, 2007)

I have found that the work I do is better quality than I can get if I hire it out. (except for really specialized stuff like electron beam welding and other high end work) Not that I do superb work but rather most jobs I've hired out have been mediocre quality for a premium price and like most of you have noted, you have to go behind the workers and clean up their mess and sometimes repair their repair. 

At the cost of some jobs as 2Gringos said you can buy the tools and use them again for other projects. Since I can't afford a therapist, I use boat repair as my "therapy". There's something very attractive and soothing about getting lost in thought on a challenging project.

Boat repairs of the "major" category also give you a chance to practice Engineering systems and repairs of all sorts. (it helps to be an Engineer though so you don't over or under Engineer a project or repair)

DIY 'til you Die!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

the last work I "hired out" was to someone that could do a much better job than I.....problem is the never got the work done and it cost me $3000 to do the work myself

My fault for helping out a friend in need then trusting that the work I paid to do would get done, I guess I am just old fasion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If I can do it, you can do it.

I do it all or at least I'm willing to do it all, fiberglass, engine, plumbing, electric, paint - everything. I learn as I go and there are times I have to redo work but the more I do the more I learn and... I can by all the special tools I want with the savings. With the special tools the next task is easier. My wife is trying to figure out where we are going to put all the tools when we cruise.. But when we do cruise, I will know all systems aboard and be able to complete repairs. I did this with with a 25 year old Harley and rode it for a year and a half starting in 2000 - I took it completely apart and then rebuilt the engine, painted (4 times to get that RIGHT! - now that cost me a few bucks) and completly reassembled it to the point it almost looked new. After the the Mpls to Alaska to Key West to DC to L.A to Oregon to Mpls - ride, I moved to Pensacola; I stopped riding and started sailing. In all honesty I do not or did not know how to do any of this. But I never took a class on sailing, motorcycles or computers and I have been doing computers for 14 years now and I have my own business. If I go easy, think it through, stop when I am not sure and don't settle for less than doing it right - even if it means doing it again and costing me more money - I get er' done and I get er' done right. That's my half baked philosophy but it works well, for me. I sure do need more spare time though... there's always drawbacks in everything you do. I have been working on the Soverel for one year now, we bought it from a charity in South Florida - needed a little work like another engine and major (in my opinion) hull work. I do find having too many things apart at once increases the difficulty but.. sometimes that's just the way it goes. It was more fun in the begining but she is so beautiful I can not keep my hands off of her - the boats nice too!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nobody works on my boat but me. I've seen, and been victim of, such incompetence by yards that I will allow nothing else. I do better work. I built the boat from a hull and deck anyway, so it isn't like I need them.


----------



## Ready2go (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been offered a job many times at our local yard. It seems every Spring I'm out there either sanding, priming, sanding, priming, sanding, painting. or sanding-varnishing, sanding-varnishing...... I know the ins and outs of my orbital sanders and multi-tool better than most men. One bit of advise buy good quality sandpaper and change it frequently!!! That's what you do when you have a 35 year old boat. I would MUCH rather work on the boat than do housework ANYDAY!


----------



## mdervage (Sep 20, 2008)

Can't weld (tho I'd love to). Have done lots of fiberglass work, including designing and helping build a hard dodger and hardtop. About to buy some electronics and get them installed.


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey - I'm poor and I own a boat! Need I say more????


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

If you have lots of money you can afford to own a house, several cars a boat and pay someone to fix your boat. If you are poor then you live on a boat, ride the bus and work on your boat yourself. I live on a boat, ride the bus and learned to fix my boat the hard way.


----------



## Ready2go (Sep 18, 2008)

I was just typing the listing for our old boat and I noticed the new list was VERY long. New bottom epoxy barrier coat, new paint, new traveler, resealed hull deck joint, new varnish, new winches, new compass, rebedded rubrail, portlights,and cleats (and that's just a few items) Do you think the boat yard did any of that??? (except the new engine) And now we're selling her and getting a well taken care of 2001 which needs very little work -figure that out


----------



## tschmidty (Sep 25, 2008)

So does ripping a boat in half, replacing the deck core count, and misc. other work count? SHows what I get for buying a project.

Some updates here, Gone Ridin


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

BluewaterBruce said:


> It was more fun in the begining but she is so beautiful I can not keep my hands off of her - the boats nice too!


----------



## Cerveza (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought my boat to provide me with an all-year hobby, not just for sailing, but improving and maintaining stuff. Learning as I go.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

dmalar said:


> Most definitely - I do just about everything myself.
> 
> Other than enjoying being able to fix or renew things, and saving money, I think it's important to learn the boat and her systems thoroughly.
> 
> ...


The winner.

If you are a cruiser and you have a component, system or piece of equipment aboard you cannot fix then it should not be relied on . . . and why carry unreliable items on a cruise? ;-)

But I am guilty myself. I tried to wire a binnacle GPSMAP into my Sea-Talk bus on my own. The nautical terms aroused a neighbor from down the jetty (a retired engineer from Lockheed) and he went back and got his lap-top and connected up to my GPS and started wading through code. He ended up getting everything to talk to each other, including the cabin VHF (which I could then use as a LAT/LON & time repeater at the NAV station), Auto-helm and multi display at the NAV station. WAY beyond my abilities. On the other hand I was better at woodwork (and have the tools) so we complemented each other well. He can walk onto a strange boat and design something like a automatic solenoid triggered battery charging and isolation system without writing anything down and wire it up without backtracking. I tried to do the same thing recently (he's move to larger waters) and it took me hours of "cypherin" on scratch pads . . . and it still ain't right.


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

Try to do stuff myself.. within the scope of my skills and equipment.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yup, in fact I built the little gem you see in my avatar. Hey, don't laugh.. it's paid for!


----------



## Karletto (Aug 10, 2008)

no for big stuff like building a boat etc yes for small stuff like wiring, some nuts/ bolts, drilling etc. 
you know in life a lot of small things matters instead of few big things.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Karletto said:


> no for big stuff like building a boat etc yes for small stuff like wiring, some nuts/ bolts, drilling etc.
> you know in life a lot of small things matters instead of few big things.


I employed someoen to do the big stuff, like rebiuld my hatches and assit in total rebiuld of my interior. They ended up leaving me with most of my tools and materials (but not all), none of my money and nothing done.


----------



## dsiddens (Mar 20, 2004)

*If you want the job done right...*



2Gringos said:


> And I will buy special tools, if I think there is a chance I will ever use them again. I will rent them if not. I would rather learn something, and end up with the tools than pay somebody else and just end up with the job done. Or maybe done. !!!
> 
> Sadly, in most cases I find that the work I do myself is much higher quality than what I can hire. And for the same money, I end up with the tools and knowledge to be more self sufficient.


Yes!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Even if the instructions try to tell me this is something only a "professional" should do, I will still try to do it myself, I've found most "professionals" don't care enough to do it right the first time, they may do it more often but they don't own it...my boat that is...


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

My favorite all time quote is from the Water Rat in "The Wind In The Willows"..."There is simply nothing quite so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats".

I work on my boat because:

a. I'm basically cheap
b. I do a better job than most of the "pros".
c. I enjoy it
d. and most important. It is of primary importance to me that I understand and can maintain all the systems of my boat. I can't count on anyone else to know what to do and how to do it, or, for that matter, having someone there to do it. I recall leaving an anchorage in the marshes of South Carolina on a trip down the ICW when the transmission failed on my Atomic 4 powered Pearson 30. No reverse. Half an hour with me and some end wrenches and we were under way again. It was a simple band adjustment that I learned to do when I rebuilt the engine. I could have called BoatUS for a tow and waited in a marina for a mechanic and spent a fortune. I didn't have to do that. Even more important, what would have happened if that happened somewhere where there was no BoatUS.

Being a do it yourselfer isn't just about saving money. It's about being able to survive anywhere with no one but yourself to count on. Isn't that the essence of cruising?

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes. I'm a do-it-yourself person.

I make my own antennas, I build radios. I can do all kinds of wood working. I can do metal work (except welding, I need to learn that). I can grow a garden, make my own beer, kill, clean and prepare my own meat. I can sew (use a sewing machine and I'm about to get a chance to enhance those skills on a sail repair).

My wife and I have always been self-sufficient - and taught our children most of the skills we know. 

Might not be perfect at all of them or most of them, but some I'm damned good at. Some I pretty much suck at, but at least I can do a passable job.

Hell, I can even build stained-glass windows... 

Then again, I subscribe to Heinlein's Theory of Humans -

"A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects. " Robert Heinlein

Of the above, I've accomplished all but two at some point in my life and the only one I'm currently unsure of is "conn a ship". But, I got the theory down, I'm about to do it practically in a couple of months and it might just become my "real life" from now on. 

As for "dying gallantly" - I'll wait for that time and hope I do it well.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

When I was a child, for a hobby I assembled model cars, planes and ships. 

My mother gave me some really cool sewing thread, black and thick. Made nice looking rigging on my ships.  

When I was around 9 years old, some friends and me built our first boat out of wood scrapes we get from construction sites, they did give it! :laugher 

I have built a few boats since from canoes to small sailboats, stitch-n-glue type stuff and of course, the "Corky" an inner-tube day sailor.  

This is my hobby, started with small plastic models, learned to read instructions, and go from there.

So, yep, I do-it-myself, it is fun for me, it is my hobby.  

I am starting a new/used boat now. Hope to finish by Spring.


----------



## TeamDestructo85 (Jan 17, 2009)

i like to think i'm pretty handy, between my dad and i we can do about anything. We lost half our rudder sailing one day on the old 25' buccaneer. thing sheared right down the middle. We spent the weekend making a new one and it worked just fine after that, boat has been long sold, i'm kinda curious how it's held up after all these years...


----------



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

I am. It ain't always pretty, but then neither am I.


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

In theory, yes. Just bought our first boat.

I know engines, I know electrics. I'm not so strong on plumbing and woodwork...yet.


----------



## JungleJim (May 16, 2009)

In the past I've paid an "expert" to come to the slip and take care of what's needed. Going forward I'm planning to do most on my own. I've been reading up on Casey, Caldwell, etc. and the sailnet posts for the past year and feel pretty confident DIY.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

What counts is I didn't *HAVE* to do anything to my boat to get it to the point where I could do what I *WANT*. She looked alot prettier when I first got her (in the same way a plastic boat looks pretty, neat, clean and ready to go)< she looks rough now, but I am doing alot to her.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Fix my own car, although regret it when halfway done sometimes. Build my own house, it may be done some day. When I get my next boat will probably do all my own work. Not sure on rigging and sails but am reading up on those subjects now just in case. Couldn't afford boat ownership otherwise.


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

I enjoy working on my boat, but also enjoy sailing. Fortunately, I have two sailboats - one that is ready to sail on the water and a second one that is undergoing "rehabilitation". 

I can do many things. What i don't know, I try to learn. The work goes much slower, but I gain much personal satisfaction from it.

There are things that I cannot do. I use a professional for those things.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I am haveing alot of trouble doing all the stuff I am doing by myself, what really pisses me off is when people say "Wouln't you feel so good when you are done and can say that you did it allll by your self." One example is a project I just finished which with two people might have taken a week (or less) took me over two months. Spending a couple extra years to be able to say I did it all by myself is not worth it.


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

Even when I can technically do things myself, there does come a time when I know I need to have someone else do the work for me. Sometimes it is time to do the work. Sometimes it is the tools or skills are not there.

I do try to keep an open mind as to what really needs to be done.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

The way I figure it, sailors can fix all of the essential stuff. Daysailors have to get help. I've met a lot of daysailors out there pretending to be cruisers, waiting on "engine trouble" or "electrical trouble". Often they're nearly proud of it, that they can wait for someone do something simple.

Learning to sail takes a few months. Learning to be a sailor takes longer.


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

There are people who are technically/mechanically orientated and people who are not. The more someone goes out away from the shore, the more he needs to be able to depend on his technical abilities. Those without the abilities will tend not to go very far and will probably be the first to call for help.

So, I believe it is our abilities that push us toward activities. We may all want to do all things, but we can be good at only a certain things. It is important to know our limits.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

I can't stand paying someone to do something I think I can do myself. I am not afraid to tackle new things either. Yes, I've bungled some things but everything has usually come out well. So yes, I am a do-it-yourselfer on the boat and in my home.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

The value of "Here hold this and/or hand me that" is highly under rated. I grew up riding horses, there are two types of horse owners, those that muck their own stalls and those that pay others to muck their stalls, the same applies to boats. What keeps the marine industry alive are the people that have more money than time. If I had more money I would pay a "profesional" to help me.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I take it "do-it-yourselfer" means someone who either designs and/or makes stuff himself or doesn't pay someone to do stuff on his boat, not someone that does it allllll by themself with no assistance...ever. I am "technically/mechanically orientated" but just sometimes a helping hand makes the differance between possible and/or feasible and not.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I've always been a jack-of-all-trades. It's actually a curse because I can't see paying another guy to do something that I can do, just a little more slowly. From building computer to installing heating systems (final check by pro), reupholstering the boat to rebuilding my SUV front end, I do it all.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

With household or boat repairs/improvements, my theory has always been that if I try it and screw it up, I can always just call the guy who I was gonna call in the first place. It usually works out fine and I have a nice assortment of tools that I bought with the savings. I do know my limits, though. EX: when I remodeled my kitchen, I did the demo, cabinets, tile & plumbing, but I left the running of 220 power and installing the granite to professionals. On the boat I do pay someone to wash it because my time is worth more than that (weekly washdowns for $ 50 per month). But other jobs I try to do myself. Recent ones include replacing the treads on my boarding ladder and rigging new lifelines.

Mike


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Doing "it" yourself or not? I simply mix the parts of time, money, tools, and skills I have in the currently available proportions. If the recipe doesn't look like it will result in a good batch of cookies, I call an expert.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

With the exception of sails, partner and I can tackle the rest. I started in woodworking on boats in the late 60's and early seventies when I could actually afford to buy Teak or Honduras.....and most boats really were wood.


----------



## Fiasco1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Exactly if a man made it a man can fix it is my motto. So i give most things a go have to keep the boat bucks to a minimum. FOR ALL THE TOYS...


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, I am a DIY guy. I have always wanted to cruise further than my local cruising grounds, Gulf Coast Florida, but I had a limited knowledge base about boat repair. One of the things I did to educated myself was to work in a boat building business for a year. This has given me the confidence and skills I needed to repair fiberglass, engine and electrical systems. I want to travel to places where there may be no repair facilities available or insure that repair issues can be kept within a reasonable cruising budget.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I figure that doing it myself has saved me over $15,000 in the last couple of years, add another $5000 to that if you include seeking out and installing equipment.


----------



## Jeaux-Jeaux (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm pretty much a "jack of all trades" and master of a few. I will do pretty much everything myself in most cases. Mainly out of necessity and the lack of funds to pay someone else. Plus I just like doing things myself and having the self satisfaction of completing something with my 2 hands.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

The culture we live in frowns on self reliance, people are supposed to "have things done for them.",this runs contrary to how I was brought up and what I was told a cruising sailor should know/do.


----------



## Jeaux-Jeaux (Jan 15, 2012)

Wolfenzee,

I think that there are 2 sides to our culture. The people that get things done by doing it, and the people who pay to get things done. I happen to be one of those people who get things done by doing something myself. I would bet that most of the people in this forum are self reliant people, they have to be in order to be sucessfull at owning, operating, going places, and in some cases living on there sailboats. I glad to hear that you were raised to be self reliant, that was not the case with me, I just somehow turned out that way. I don't think it was by design from my parents, it just happened, and I like that way. I am trying to raise my son to be like me in that respect. Allthough I will have to admit, sometimes I feel like it's a curse because people are always wanting you to do things from them and taking away from the things you need to get done for yourself. But then there is also always the times when it would be better to pay someone to do something for you, but you can't bring yourself to do it, because of the way you are. Catch 22 being self reliant and handy. Yes current culture is as you say, but I believe it is changing back to the way it was when people did things for themself.


----------



## Shemlock (Feb 3, 2012)

There are a lot of great replies here and I tend to be of the same mind.So Ill try t o add something to the thread by stating that if I don't know or cant figure out something I always thank God for the internet and all the mostly good folks that are on sites like this.Before I give up a dime I research the hell out of it and if the burden is too much,I get a pro and help him do it! I Keep my eyes and ears open ask questions and next time I know how to do it.Another benefit is I make sure the quality of work is there and maybe save a few bucks.


----------



## Jeaux-Jeaux (Jan 15, 2012)

I 2nd that. The internet is a great resource, but I usally back that up with books, and getting to know people who are professionals, so I can pick there brains. And then there is always just learning by doing, which is what I suspect most of us do.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Shemlock:
Nicely put and my approach as well. I also have always genuinely enjoyed learning from someone else via unobtrusive observation (and listening) I was lucky enough to be a kid dragged around boatyards on the south shore of long island when many yards still had active boat builders. Karl Tank, Southards, Brewsters, Lake Worth Marine (in Florida) etc etc The shops smelled of teak, white oak cedar Honduras and usually, pipe smoke. There was also a pervasive dominance of Resorcinol as the glue of choice (serious builders) When I was about ten they started teaching me to plug teak decks! Now I would honestly rather not bend down that much


----------



## rightbrainer (Jul 28, 2011)

*Mechanical stuff-yes...fiberglass-no*

I just stink at fiberglass work, so I'll leave that to the pros. If it's a nuts and bolts job, I'm game.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I build everything I can on my boat, from the keel up. I find that home built is almost always a better product than commercially built ,as a bit of extra time or material, which would break a commercial builder, building thousands of any item, is small change for the one off.
Why would I pay others to have all my fun for me?


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

When I told someone what I am doing on my boat (gutting the interior and building cabinetry using exotic woods,rewiring,building new hatches,boom gallows, winch mounts, replacing standing rigging,etc..) I was told "Your lucky,you have the skills..". I didn't have the skills when I started, it wasn't until someone else pointed out all the really kewl stuff I could do to my boat and someone else pointed out there is a distinct line where a boat becomes a home (and what was necessary to cross that line) that I acquired the skills.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

I do nearly everything myself...I always feel like I've been ripped off otherwise. Plus most stuff I do is one off or out of the box and the comfort zone of most professionals.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

By doing stuff myself I was able to get stuff done that I would not have been able to afford to "have done for me", things that not only allow me to live aboard comfortably, but to do the cruising I have dreamed of all my life as well as show off the old girl's true splendor (someone who has known my boat for 30 years said it best "Well someone's got to dress the old girl up").


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I design and fabricate all my bit and pieces. The boat is made from best quality recycled wood from warehouses ,houses, drift wood and bits of forest.Metal parts are fabricated from scrap yard and scrounge.Took five years and 12 thou; mostly money from recycle.I bought the engine and sails but consider myself a pretty efficient dumpster diver and proud of it.Thane has given me a good living and a great life style since I retired 35 years ago.Messing with boats, nothing like it!


----------



## Gust14882 (Nov 30, 2010)

My grandfather taught me a lot ...and most of it involved fixing things. So yes, I've always been a DIY'er. Working on my boat is worth my time in so many ways and many have already been touched on. One point I always try to remember and to pass on to others: If you take care of your lady/boat properly, she'll always take care of you.


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been building my own stuff since I was about 4 years old. Paying someone else is like paying someone to have my fun for me. I learned early on, how much better home made gear is than most commercially made stuff. If you build it yourself, you acquire the skills and tools to repair or rebuild it any time , or build any other gear you may need. It also maximizes your play time , which is what it is all about anyway.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

My tools on board include oxy/ acetylene tanks and gear. You bet I'm a do it myselfer.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Question for the DIY'ers, what do you guys do for power tools, rechargeable battery or inverters+cables?
What are your favorite power tools? 
Favorite hand tools?
What are your favorite parts to have on hand? Especially the kind of stuff where it will pay off to have a large assorted bulk pack vs buying as needed?
How do you secure tools to avoid losing them if you slip/drop them while working?

No boat experience but I have spent a bit of time on both sides of the DIY/Pro fence in a couple of different fields, which has led me to the two approaches I use.

When I'm doing work that may be awkward or unsafe alone, especially where I may need lots of tools/pieces handed to me in an challenging workspace, or parts picked up after I get into the project it I'll hire a helper, or work out a labor trade with them if they are the DIY type too. 


I am happy to pay a pro for a complicated job with the understanding that I'll pay full price, as well as being their gopher in exchange for getting to ask questions and have a running explanation of what they are doing and why. 
The education alone is usually worth the price a pro charges, and the work is done right. They are often happy to avoid the menial parts of the job. As a bonus, people who are willing to teach are less likely to be taking short cuts and leaving messes, plus if we come across something else I can make the choice on the spot.

Additionally I will see what tools the pros actually use instead of buying an expensive tool ahead of time that may only be sold to amateurs. 
I caught on to that as a granite counter-top fabricator/installer. When work was slow we'd finish up failed DIY installs.

We always had the same things in a 4 gallon bucket: 
Cheapest variable speed angle grinder, one solid diamond wheel, a pack of velcro backed abrasive pads, a cordless drill, a roll of masking tape, a tube of epoxy, a tube of clear silicone, a pack of a coloured powder, 2 bar clamps and a small chunk of steel wool soaked in beeswax+solvent.
That covered us for everything from cutting slabs, shimming them up and glueing them together out to refacing entire edges and installing sinks. 

Total cost of the tools was under 500$ and used 8 hours a day 5 days a week generating income.
We'd throw a bit of plywood scrap and some offcuts as we went.

By comparison the amateur home installer when we were finishing a failed DIY would usually have
in a pricey awkward toolbox:
Expensive angle grinder, individual polishing wheels and toothed diamond wheels(fast wearing, hard to use, poorer cut, more money), fancy aluminium clamping guide systems(ruler+tape was better), specialty sink holders(2 bar clamps and 2x4 was better), expensive shims(offcuts were better), plates for gluing sinks(plywood and granite scraps were better), fancy tools for smoothing silicone around the sink(nothing beats a drop of dish soap in water and a finger) special cleaners, specialty waxes, expensive pigments and whatever else they got fooled into buying.

They'd easily break 1500$, mostly on tools they'd never need again and often waste a lot of material due to the limitations imposed by their choices(not counting plain incompetence) 
The ones who hung around to watch us work were usually furious by the end, realizing how much money they wasted on specialty tools, which actually made a perfect fit and finish harder to achieve!


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Capt Len said:


> My tools on board include oxy/ acetylene tanks and gear. You bet I'm a do it myselfer.


Oxy propane works just as well ,and is much cheaper and simpler to deal with. Build a yoke for your oxygen bottle and you can refill it from a bigger bottle. 
All you need to change is the propane tip.
I have a 100 amp auto alternator , driven by my engine , thru a 9 inch pulley. It welds and runs my power tools. My most used are drills and angle grinder. I have put an extension and cigarette lighter plug on my 12 volt drill, which I use a lot.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

The marketing industry in this country has put a lot of time and effort into getting people to believe it is better to buy something new and/or have something done for you... that accomplished people are now led to believe that they are incapable of doing for themselves. I built a table for my boat, cherry and teak w/brass hardware and a jade inlay... a neighbor of mine (who is excessively homophobic) said it looked "really gay", it was explained to me that this was actually a complement .... no "normal" person would go to that much trouble to make their place look that good. 
When I told someone I had just bought a spoke shave they couldn't figure out what I why...I just spent all morning making a dish towel bar out of a scrap of cherry...when I would have taken 5 minutes to buy a pine dowel at the hardware store.
What really bugs me is when people offer a solution to what I am trying to do prefaced by either "Why do you just buy..." or "Just have someone...".
Someone once commented on the work I am doing "You're lucky you have the skills...", any skills I have I picked up on my own after I started.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I have always been a DIY'er.I had to build the trailer for my first boat that needed a lot of repair from being neglected for 15 years. I had to re-rig my second boat and now that I live aboard,I have done everything because of cost which has help me help fix other boats along our way.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

YES .

I have never bought anything new that didnt need something fixed or completely remade to be right ..


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Built the boat, so yes i do all the work myself


----------



## macwester26 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am for sure a diy kind of person.
If after I have made something and it looks wrong there will be a ,MK11

after 3 or more goes I will admit defeat and have to go and buy one. or do without what ever it was i was trying to make.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

I do just about everything plumbing, electrical, construction, mechanical, etc.

I can sew, but I haven't tried sail making yet. There's still plenty of time though!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Anything I don't do it's just because I haven't got around to learning how....what burns me up is when someone says, in reference to some big woodworking job or rigging or some other such thing, "Your lucky you have the skills"....they are not skills I acquired over a live time as a "professional" but they are all skills I taught myself....people in this culture don't do for them selves any more and end up helpless...in the mercy of a powerful advertising industry that makes people think they have to buy new or have a technician fix it for them.


----------



## paulatcrag (May 30, 2013)

Looks like the yays have have it. But lets hope you still need me for canvas work.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

A friend of mine owns a canvas shop here in Port Townsend....the Yukon is a bit far for me to travel to have canvas work done...I am moving even further away shortly.


----------



## macwester26 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes diy as much as I can....


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Id like to think i am capable of doing anything with the proper research or study


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm doing it all. Change my oil, replace my teak decks w/ nonskid, engine repairs, sail my boat, drink my beer, cruise my boat. How can you be a sailor and not be at least a little DIY?


----------



## R&R (Jun 15, 2013)

Like others on here, I will pay to watch a pro do it the first time, and then do it myself the next time. I think that fixing stuff, or coming up with ingenious solutions to problems or maintenance is half the fun.


----------



## WesR (Jun 16, 2012)

I do what I know how to do and I am willing to learn what I dont but most important I know when to ask the wife for help!


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

I too do what ever I can, sometimes asking friends for help. I am not afraid to try new things and find a lot of topics are covered on YouTube. The things I know I can't get, I call in a professional. 

Tod


Mandolin, Bayfield 36 out of Rock Creek, Chesapeake Bay. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

You bet. Got started as a kid fixing my bike, graduated to cars and motorcycles, built tons of model cars and planes, built and flew gas models, learned knots and splicing from my dad, learned how to take care of myself in the woods thru boy scouts and in the water thru the red cross. Learned morse code and how to use a map and compass in scouts, went thru aeronautics ground school and the US Power Squadrons class while in high school and then went to the CA Maritime Academy. Learned a lot about boats there. Went back to school and became a veterinary technician for several yrs, got certified as a Master Goat Farmer, managed a herd of up to 400 goats at Oregon's largest (at the time) grade A goat dairy. Installed car stereos, CB radios and got a Amateur Radio license. Went back to school and became a computer technician for a few years. Worked in a couple door shops along the way and picked up some woodworking skills, not to mention enough scrap wood to build a bunch of boats. Mucked my own stalls when I had horses too. There's always something I can't do myself, then I go looking for the more experienced person and become a more experienced person myself.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

It's hard to believe some people can own a boat and not work on it.
Money talks!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

As a semi retired shipwright I have to I just don't trust others to do a high quality job I am accustomed to doing


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm also a serious thrift store shopper. Bought a nice 2' cube dorm fridge and an almost new microwave at the local goodwill for a total of $32. Both work great, just need to build them into the boat now. And fix my A/C panel. Got a very nice double paddle for my kayak for $7 too.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Invented the term'upcycle '40 years ago while repurposing old buildings fine wood into my project. Masts and spars out of the forest, Teak blocks from a dumpster table. Actually bought sails ,ropes and engine but all else built with loving care from repurposed stuff. I still go to 'you tube thane sail past' to remind me . Arrgh.


----------



## Johnniegee (Oct 13, 2014)

retire at 66 on feb 24 2015 1st on the bucket list is sewing lessons gonna make some stuff for my boat.. The ultimate man cave.


----------



## sailingsteve (Jan 12, 2015)

I do everything on my boat myself excepts for a few things. I usually have a friend who has done fiberglass for boats for over 20 years help me just to be sure that it is done right and strong. Otherwise, sail, mast, rudder, and everything else I do.


----------



## Sailsteady (May 22, 2001)

Doing things for yourself has certainly become a lot less intimidating in this age of mobile devices, easy video access (YouTube ) and fast-response blog sites! Accomplishing things of my own accord brings tremendous satisfaction as well increases the margin of safety should I ever require the skill with no one available to help.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

2Gringos said:


> Sadly, in most cases I find that the work I do myself is much higher quality than what I can hire. And for the same money, I end up with the tools and knowledge to be more self sufficient.


On my first boat when I had a bad head, oil in the coolant etc. I was looking for someone do work on the engine locally. (I had zero experience with tearing an engine apart) The closest I got was one guy telling me "My apprentice has always wanted to overhaul an engine." WTH?

I decided if it was going to be an idiot doing the work it would be the idiot paying the bills. Bought the parts, service manual, tools (very nice torque wrench) and took lots of pictures as I took it apart. Piece of cake!

Boat ownership brings the McGyver out.


----------



## GaryM (Feb 21, 2015)

Very much so. Unless it is some sort of extreme repair my boat, cars and bikes never see a shop. I do it myself.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

I never pay anyone to do anything I can screw up myself.


----------



## CVAT (Apr 29, 2012)

A do it yourselfer and perfectionist. If I am unfamiliar with a task I will research it, get the service manual for the item in question then get the equipment and tools to do the job. Never do anything to good enough, make sure it's done right, including breaking it .


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

Definitely yes..


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

capt jgwinks said:


> I never pay anyone to do anything I can screw up myself.


Lol! Ain't that the truth!


----------



## josnyder (Jan 8, 2016)

For sure! About to tackle a hard dodger for my Pearson 31. I want to use something called FRP (Fiberglass Reinforced Panelling). Looks pretty easy to work with and have find some other people who have documented their work with FRP for a dodger.

This is a good start to figuring out this project:
http://www.cruisingworld.com/homemade-hardtop?image=0

Thanks,
Jordan Snyder
s/v Base Camp
www.findingjordan.com


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

josnyder said:


> For sure! About to tackle a hard dodger for my Pearson 31. I want to use something called FRP (Fiberglass Reinforced Panelling). Looks pretty easy to work with and have find some other people who have documented their work with FRP for a dodger.
> 
> This is a good start to figuring out this project:
> Homemade Hardtop | Cruising World
> ...


Never heard of FRP... But that sounds awesome! Thanks.. I'm going to check it out....


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

FRP is tough stuff, but only as tough as what you apply it to. Just an FYI... 

We used it to line the sheetrock walls of our dog room (as the dogs jump on the walls playing around and we wanted them, the dogs and the walls, protected)... it takes the abuse well (many vets use it in their waiting rooms), and is quite tough, but a sheet of it has almost not strength at all against impact (kind of like any paneling), and it gets more brittle the colder the temps. Not sure how well it'd work in a rigid dodger configuration. Lots of reinforcement I imagine to prevent it from bending much. I'd actually not apply it to bare studded walls, but instead over sheetrock, if that is any indication.

Also the best things to use to cut curves of it are a roto-zip tool, or a dremel with a reinforced cutoff wheel. Blind rivets I imagine are your friend with them with large head washers (as the gelcoat splinters/cracks when you apply too much pressure to the surface).


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Bob, $$$ in fixing our mistakes and doing the skilled tasks.


----------



## Moke (Oct 25, 2014)

I think that part of owning a boat, unless you are a multi-millionaire is to do things yourself. I have been sailing now for almost 10 years and do more and more myself. We just bought a Cape Dory 36 with lots of brightwork. That is what I need to learn to do. Maybe the question should be "Do you do your own brightwork!" That is where the real DOI comes up.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

It really depends on the scope of the job and the skill set required. Sometimes it is less costly to write a check then DIY. Electric, fridge, engine, paint... I've seen dangerous work that should have been done by a qualified technician and lousy work that destroyed the value of the boat. By all means do maintenance yourself but be brutally honest about the job you are considering doing. Safety, value and time spent working vs time spent enjoying your boat.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Shockwave said:


> It really depends on the scope of the job and the skill set required. Sometimes it is less costly to write a check then DIY. Electric, fridge, engine, paint... I've seen dangerous work that should have been done by a qualified technician and lousy work that destroyed the value of the boat. By all means do maintenance yourself but be brutally honest about the job you are considering doing. Safety, value and time spent working vs time spent enjoying your boat.


This is a really important point.

I have a lot of customers in electronics and navigation who "sign on" as my assistant. We do the fussy bits together and I leave homework assignments. I've taken the same approach on systems out of my expertise. If you are polite and listen carefully you can likely find people to work with that will treat you similarly. You learn and need outside support less and less.


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

Moke said:


> I think that part of owning a boat, unless you are a multi-millionaire is to do things yourself. I have been sailing now for almost 10 years and do more and more myself. We just bought a Cape Dory 36 with lots of brightwork. That is what I need to learn to do. Maybe the question should be "Do you do your own brightwork!" That is where the real DOI comes up.


I agree! :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## jdThaw (Aug 6, 2015)

do most my own...can't sew tho, Can't imagaine not watching/learning if paying someone...


----------



## rwlh1950 (Jan 9, 2008)

Basically, if I can't do it, it don't get done. Well that's the story so far. I expect something will come and bite me one day.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Geez, I don't know?? Have built two sailboats and currently doing a rebuild on another, do you think I am?? I'll try anything but sometimes have to call in the cavalry when I get too deep into something that requires more skills than I have.


----------

